

Ask YC: What is your favorite IDE? - yangyang42

Hi YC hackers, I was just curious as to what your favorite IDEs are?<p>I was at the CommunityOne/JavaOne conference today and everybody seems to be using NetBeans (Sun product, duh.); and the consensus seems to be that NetBeans is actually very good for Java, Ruby, C/C++.<p>I was just curious as to what people are using for Python, Perl, PHP... and Ruby.<p>Thanks.
======
raju
I use NetBeans for RoR. Its pretty good, though I switch intermittently to
emacs (I am still trying to learn emacs).

I would not say its my favorite IDE. I would prefer to work in emacs all the
time (soon, fingers crossed).

------
breily
I have a feeling this has been asked before, but I'll bite: vim

------
strlen
emacs, but it isn't really an IDE

I've used IntelliJ a few times as well. There is a lot that that it does that
could be implemented on top of emacs. Had there been an attempt to build a
3G/4G ide on top of emacs (Intelligent completion, "quick fix", generating
Makefile/Makefile.PL/build.xml)?

------
Hates_
As I do Java, Groovy and Ruby, I find IntelliJ perfect for all three.

------
atog
TextMate for Ruby, NetBeans for Java.

------
aheilbut
I like Wing IDE for python.

------
kaens
emacs.

------
SwellJoe
vim+bash=I win!

------
orib
vim.

